# New tivo Glo remote



## Guipo (May 3, 2005)

How Programmable is the Glo Remote. Can it be programed with and remote any command. The reason I ask Is I'd like it to control my Surround sound system as well as the TV and other things. If anyone knows this I'd be appreciative to know. Thanks!

Guipo


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

It's almost exactly like the regular remote with respect to functionality. Yes, its more ergonomically friendly but thats it.

You can program it to control TV and Receiver power, TV input and either TV or Receiver volume/mute.

Thats about it.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I thought this thread was going to be about a "New TiVo Glow Remote"


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ah30k said:


> It's almost exactly like the regular remote with respect to functionality. Yes, its more ergonomically friendly but thats it.
> 
> You can program it to control TV and Receiver power, TV input and either TV or Receiver volume/mute.
> 
> Thats about it.


It's a bit more more than that.

It can be programmed to learn its power,input,volume.mute keys from any remote, a very major benefit if your AV/TV devices are not in TiVo's code database.

It can explicitly be programmed to turn on three devices at once via power button, as opposed to the somewhat haphazard two devices of the S2.

And it glows in the dark (if you want it to)


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

CrispyCritter said:


> It can be programmed to learn its power,input,volume.mute keys from any remote, a very major benefit if your AV/TV devices are not in TiVo's code database.
> 
> It can explicitly be programmed to turn on three devices at once via power button, as opposed to the somewhat haphazard two devices of the S2.


I guess I stand corrected. I wasn't aware the S3 glo-remote had an IR-receiver and ability to learn codes through the IR receiver. I also didn't know you could do three devices. Sorry for the bum advice.


----------



## stymie (Feb 25, 2007)

Worth buying? It looks snazzy


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

If you have any TiVo Rewards points the GloRemote is 5000 points (*one* referral!) through February.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ordered mine on Friday


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Ordered mine on Friday


I picked one up for the new low points price and I'm very happy with it. It does look very snazzy. (At least it did, until my daughter managed to get hot-pink silly putty stuck to the power button). It also solves one of my primary gripes with the original remote: the bottom half of the underside is textured, so it is much easier to tell by feel whether you are holding the remote upside down or not. And the glowing is a definite plus. A winner all around in my book.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I purchased a new VIZIO 37" LCD HDTV last week and my TiVo peanut isn't programming for that TV. Will GloRemote have more codes for Vizio and will work with my Series 2 Dual TiVo ? I have two referrals and might will buy two GloRemotes.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

jtlytle said:


> I purchased a new VIZIO 37" LCD HDTV last week and my TiVo peanut isn't programming for that TV. Will GloRemote have more codes for Vizio and will work with my Series 2 Dual TiVo ? I have two referrals and might will buy two GloRemotes.


I recently learned (and confirmed with the TiVo support page) that the glo remote can learn any IR code so you can program it to work with any third party device, even if it is not in the current database.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

ah30k said:


> I recently learned (and confirmed with the TiVo support page) that the glo remote can learn any IR code so you can program it to work with any third party device, even if it is not in the current database.


Excellent. I just placed an order of two GloRemote from TiVo Rewards today .


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

stymie said:


> Worth buying? It looks snazzy


 If you don't mind changing operating buttons for the select function. My 6 other Tivos have Select under the directional arrow button. The Glo has it in the center of that button.

I'm so use to the peanut I can do it in my sleep. I have a lot of fat fingering mis-selection errors with the Glo, despite the fact that it's pretty.

So, personally, I really dislike it. The whole joy of Tivo to me is the one remote for all my Tivos. (I know, I know. I can just use the peanut with my Series 3, but Syymie asked the question.)

Barbeedoll


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

My wife complains of hitting Mute when she intends to hit Select.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

Cool, I've been waiting for something to spend my 5000 points on. Looks like something to try.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow--amazed to see that my remote has shipped from the TiVo store already and I just ordered yesterday. Last time I ordered something from there, it took about 3 weeks to arrive. Go TiVo!


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

JuryDuty said:


> Wow--amazed to see that my remote has shipped from the TiVo store already and I just ordered yesterday. Last time I ordered something from there, it took about 3 weeks to arrive. Go TiVo!


You have it already?? I'm jealous! 

I have to wait 3 weeks..


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

well, I HAD 5,000 points.. and today I found out that points can expire.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I ordered one last night and just got my UPS tracking number.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

After my original started going wonky, I ordered a white one. This is for my bedroom and the black one was forever getting lost in my dark bedspread. To find it, I often had to flip the bedspread and hope it would fly across the room. (Probably why it was going wonky).

I love mine - feels very good in the hand and the button push response feels somehow cleaner to me. Thinking I may buy a black one for my other tivo.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

jtlytle said:


> You have it already?? I'm jealous!
> 
> I have to wait 3 weeks..


Believe it or not, I ordered it Monday afternoon and it arrived today (Wednesday) at 1:30 pm! 2 days! I have no idea why it came so fast, but I'm sure glad it did. :up:


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> well, I HAD 5,000 points.. and today I found out that points can expire.


I read this thread, got excited as all hell, went to the Rewards page....

YOU HAVE 0 POINTS

WTF! I had like 8,000! Let's just say right now I'm not happy.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

For those of you who didn't realize points can expire, I'd give them a call. I don't think it's clear at all that this can happen and hopefully they'll have mercy.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

wanted to spend my last 5K points on another remote, went to the rewards page to get the order in before march 1 - and the page is down for maintenance!

hopefully tivo will let me order this once the page is back up.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

I got mine earlier today. I already have two remotes for my tivo but I couldn't pass up the discounted points!


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> It can explicitly be programmed to turn on three devices at once via power button, as opposed to the somewhat haphazard two devices of the S2.


Can anyone explain how to make it do this? It's not included in the documentation.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Try the Tivo.com --> setup and support --> support central

Have not personally tried this...

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=be9bd3fe-3be0-4636-88a3-c5d730e58855

The Series3 and TiVo Glo remotes can control power for up to three different devices.

~ To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions above but for Step 2, press the number 1 before pressing TV Power.

~ To learn power for a third device, follow all of the instructions above but for Step 2, press the number 2 before pressing TV Power.

Notes If you use the TiVo remote to control power for more than one device, it is possible that one or more devices may not receive the Power On signal (for example, the TV may power on but the A/V receiver may not). Pressing Power again may turn off one device as the other turns on. If this happens frequently, you may need to turn on power for one device individually, either with its own remote or by pressing the Power button on the device itself.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

jtlytle said:


> I purchased a new VIZIO 37" LCD HDTV last week and my TiVo peanut isn't programming for that TV. Will GloRemote have more codes for Vizio and will work with my Series 2 Dual TiVo ? I have two referrals and might will buy two GloRemotes.


I have a Spectre TV which would not work with my Series2 remote. When I tried it with a GloRemote I got for a referral, it immediately worked without my having to manually "train" any keys. So the new one does have more codes than the old ones, at least the one included with my Humax.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

retired_guy said:


> I have a Spectre TV which would not work with my Series2 remote. When I tried it with a GloRemote I got for a referral, it immediately worked without my having to manually "train" any keys. So the new one does have more codes than the old ones, at least the one included with my Humax.


Thank you! I ordered two GloRemote and I got an email from UPS that they will be here in a week.. exciting!!


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

supasta said:


> I read this thread, got excited as all hell, went to the Rewards page....
> 
> YOU HAVE 0 POINTS
> 
> WTF! I had like 8,000! Let's just say right now I'm not happy.


Call TIVO!!! they will solve the problem and you'll be a happy customer!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

jtlytle said:


> I purchased a new VIZIO 37" LCD HDTV last week and my TiVo peanut isn't programming for that TV. Will GloRemote have more codes for Vizio and will work with my Series 2 Dual TiVo ? I have two referrals and might will buy two GloRemotes.


Give code 0128 a try, in your old tivo remote.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

ah30k said:


> Try the Tivo.com --> setup and support --> support central
> 
> Have not personally tried this...
> 
> ...


Thank you! That worked perfectly.

My receiver's on and off buttons are different, so I put receiver "on" with TV on and receiver "off" is now the input button. Very nice--that eliminates a remote all together.

PS I used the third link to the TV Power button to have it record a TiVo button press from my other TiVo remote. Now, whenever I turn my TiVo on, it turns on the TV, receiver, and goes directly to the TiVo menu instead of Live TV, which I love because we NEVER watch live TV anymore and I hate it when my TV comes on and I see something (especially in a show like 24 or Lost) that spoils what's to come when I watch it on TiVo.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I checked the TiVo Rewards and the sale is over! Gloremote is back at 7,500 points! 
Many thanks to this posting ( and Guipo for starting this thread) I ordered two for 10,000 points!


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Does anyone know if this remote will work with an Olevia 427V LCD TV?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Its a learning remote so it should work with any IR remote even if its not in the current database.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

UPS tried to deliver mine yesterday (signature required) but I wasn't home.
I'll have to go to will call on Tuesday.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

*"Its a learning remote so it should work with any IR remote even if its not in the current database." * 

It may or may not. I tried an MX-500 and it could not learn the codes. However a very old Sony VL900 was able to learn power, mute, and volumn. Apparently the Olevia remote can be a problem to many learning remotes. There are all sorts of threads on the internet regarding it. The Harmony's seem to have the most success. That is why I was asking about the Glo and Olevia. I would hate to buy it and find it has the same problem as the MX-500 which is an excellent remote.

Reference this thread:

http://69.28.82.116/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10216020&returnExpertiseCode=


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

jtlytle said:


> Excellent. I just placed an order of two GloRemote from TiVo Rewards today .


Wow.. I ordered 2 on Monday Feb 26th..

I got them on Friday March 2nd !! That's 4 days!! :up:

I thought it was suppose to be 8 to 10 weeks.... 

I haven't try them out yet because I need to buy more batteries! 



JYoung said:


> UPS tried to deliver mine yesterday (signature required) but I wasn't home.
> I'll have to go to will call on Tuesday.


Strange. Mine didn't required signature and the package was at the front door when I got home.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Edmund said:


> Give code 0128 a try, in your old tivo remote.


Well, YES ! It works! many thanks! :up:

The only button that didn't work is " Input" so I will do the learning remote for that button


----------



## Bill McNeal (May 31, 2002)

Is it possible to program other buttons (besides power, volume, mute) such as aspect to control the aspect mode on the TV? I tried the learning mode, but it didn't seem to work.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

I got one of these with my 5000 points and like it. My question is about the GLO light function. How do I get it to light up. It seems to light up in dark conditions, but in light conditions, I cant see it lighting up (unless it is just too bright in the room to tell). Anyhow, is there a way to force it to light up, or turn on/off the glo function?

And...can the input button be programmed?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It doesn't light up if it's not sufficiently dark.

Here's a link:
Turning the Backlight Off/On on a TiVo Glo or Series3 Remote

I think this just turns the feature off, but doesn't force the light on.


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

Does it work with the DirecTV R10? I looked *everywhere* and mostly can only find out the original info available in the press release.

I love stuff that lights up...

Thanks,
Mike D.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Picked up mine this evening.
Shiny!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

MikeD99 said:


> Does it work with the DirecTV R10? I looked *everywhere* and mostly can only find out the original info available in the press release.
> 
> I love stuff that lights up...
> 
> ...


Yes, it will work fine on the R10.


----------



## rockybeach (Mar 9, 2007)

I won this for filling out a Tivo survey! It should be coming sometime next week and I am so stoked. My TV wasn't listed for my current black remote and I was unaware we could transfer remote codes until I read this forum. Now I can turn on my TV with this new remote and it will be prettier! Yay!


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

TiVo Survey? I wasn't aware of that! Tell me more.


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

I was just searching the remote section on the Tivo store and can't find the Glow Remote anywhere. I know I saw it there a week or so ago. Did they remove it? Is it too late to order this life-saving innovation?

Thanks,
Mike D.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp

Scroll down to 
TiVo Glo premium remote (white)
or
TiVo Glo premium remote (black)

They're above the other remotes.

With TiVo Rewards points:
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-rewards/prizes/prizedetails.do?prize.id=RP051


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

The Glo Remotes really eat up batteries. After about 30-45 days of usage, the light ceases to glow, although the functions continue to work for a while longer. I recommend using the non-glo remote that comes with the TiVo product in the daytime, and use the Glo Remote only in darkened conditions for longevity of battery life. With alkaline batteries costing $1.00 each (avg.), $4.00 worth of batteries every 4-6 weeks isn't economical for the product.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You can disable the backlight on a Glo Remote:

To turn the backlight off, press and hold the TIVO and the THUMBS DOWN buttons until the red light blinks three times.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=E0853264-52B3-44E2-B624-F6A7E27D9DF8


----------



## loopiemarie (Oct 14, 2009)

I ran into a problem with my old TV, my new receiver, and a new TiVo Premium / Glo remote. It seemed that none of the preprogrammed codes in the TiVo remote would work with my new AV receiver.

I bought the new TiVo remote with the intention of using it's ability to learn remote codes to solve this. Using the brief directions that came with the remote I could control the TV or the receiver but NOT BOTH.

A call to TiVo suport confirmed this was "not possible". Some searching here said it is. (So much for phone support!)

Now I can turn my TV and AV receiver on and off with just the TiVo remote as I had for years with my old receiver.

Thanks for letting me know that the Series3 and TiVo Glo remotes can control power for up to three different devices.

In case this comes in handy to anybody else that comes searching for the answer here's a verbose / long version walking through all the steps.

To set the TiVo Glo / Premium remote to power up power down my old Sony TV using a remote code built into the remote:

TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Remote Control > Part 1: TV power, volume, and mute > Sony

1) Hold down TV POWER and TiVo buttons for 5 seconds 
(Red LED at end of remote will come on)

2) Enter 4 digit code: 0238

To also LEARN power for a second device (in my case a Sony STR-DH500) since existing Sony codes don't work:

1) Hold down SELECT and TiVo buttons for 5 seconds (Red LED will come on)

2) Press the number 1 on the TiVo remote <<< this is the magic that ADDS a device to the TV POWER button instead of OVERWRITING the first one.

3) Press TV Power (light will flash once)

4) Aim TiVo remote and AV remote at one another

5) Press power key on AV remote 
(LED flashes 4 times to confirm code has been learned)

And to overwrite the volume and mute buttons to control the AV receiver (and not the TV)

6) Press VOLUME UP key on TiVo remote 
(light will flash once)

7) Press VOLUME UP on AV remote 
(LED flashes 4 times to confirm code has been learned)

8) Press VOLUME DOWN key on TiVo remote 
(light will flash once)

9) Press VOLUME DOWN on AV remote 
(LED flashes 4 times to confirm code has been learned)

10) Press MUTE key on TiVo remote
(light will flash once)

11) Press MUTE key on AV remote 
(LED flashes 4 times to confirm code has been learned)

12) Press the TiVo button when done.

(To learn power for a third device, do as above above but press 2 before TV Power)

Thanks!


----------



## jgbrown54 (Jul 13, 2006)

I wish it had more steps. To power on my projectror is one button. To power it off is a different button and you have to press it twice. I have learned from other programable remotes that if I press the On Off Off then when it's off it will turn on. When it's on it will turn off. So if I pregram the 3 steps to On, Off, Off then I can turn my projector On and Off with the single button. However, I also need to turn On/Off my Audio system turn On/Off a Video selector. That would be a total of 5 steps. Too bad they don't allow programming of a larger macro.

It would also be nice if I could program additional buttons such as the A, B, C, & D which do nothing for my arrangement. Then I could program an Off/Off into one of those buttons.

My work-around is to program the TV Pwr to Projector On/Audio On/Input Selector On and to set the projector to Auto Power Off if Input goes away for 5 minutes. So when it's all off, pressing the TV Pwr Turns everything On. When it's all On, pressing the TV Pwr turns Off the Audio and the Video Selector. Then 5 minutes later the projector turns itself off because the Video went away.


----------

